
Huawei allowed to do business with U.S. companies again - yeellow
https://www.androidauthority.com/breaking-huawei-allowed-to-do-business-with-us-companies-again-1004260/
======
Zenst
Given the panic selling by people of their Huawei based phones and the sharp
fall in resell value, then I guess this will upset some who sold their phone
as the resell value picks up again once we get a Google announcement ala
Android access.

[https://www.sellcompare.co.uk/huawei/phone/huawei_p30_pro_12...](https://www.sellcompare.co.uk/huawei/phone/huawei_p30_pro_128gb)

